# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي [ فيديو] وداعا... مصارعة الثيران

## امير الصمت

حمل  مشجعون اسبان على اعناقهم اكبر مصارع للثيران في اسبانيا واثنين من  مساعديه بعد اخر مباراة لمصارعة الثيران في برشلونة امس الاحد.   وكان معارضو رياضة مصارعة الثيران قد قاموا بحملة ناجحة لحظر هذه الرياضة التي ترمز الى اسبانيا في منطقة كتالونيا.   وبيعت  تذاكر كل مقاعد حلبة لا مونيومنتال التاريخية التي تبلغ سعتها 20 الف  متفرج سلفا وتقاضى تجار السوق السوداء 1600 يورو للتذكرة وهو ما يزيد ثلاث  مرات عن القيمة الفعلية لاغلى تذكرة.   وابدى  مشجعون وهو جاء عدد منهم من الخارج اسفهم لهذا الحظر وقالوا انه يقضي على  التراث وحقوق الناس. وعلى العكس كان الأمر بالنسبة للمعارضين الذين احتفلوا  باخر ايام"القتل بعد الظهر" في كتالونيا وقالوا انهم سيحثون المناطق  الاخرى على ان تحذو حذوهم. وتجمع مئات من المحتجين المعارضين لمصارعة  الثيران خارج الحلبة وهم يحملون لافتات كتب عليها "وداعا" و"يوم عظيم  للثيران".   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge9hEgrp3F4

----------

